# First Skiff new to FL in New Smyrna



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

*kinda botched the pics*


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

welcome


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Welcome and congrats on the purchase of your waterman. I also have a 2007 Waterman 18' that had Tom do some work on over the years! I've practically redone the entire skiff, including a repower from the Yami 70 2 stroke to the Yami F70. Shoot me a message on here with any questions or just to shoot the breeze. Take Care!


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Nice!
I would go with the a Yamaha F-70 or Tohatsu TLDI 50. The old carb engines are light, but fuel injectors are soooooo nice.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

What's wrong with the zuke? Besides the missing lower.


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

jmrodandgun said:


> What's wrong with the zuke? Besides the missing lower.


At this point I don’t actually know that anything is wrong with it. Need to get it checked out and diagnose it’s status.


----------

